# [US] [FT] Cards from NA Series 1/2/3/4/5; Sealed NA Series 1 and Sanrio Packs [LF] Coco, Julian, Katt, Katrina, S4/S5 SPs for a friend; WA RV Cards



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello again, Bell Tree Forums! It's been a while! 

*I recently finished my Series 1-5 set and now I'm back to help a friend finish up their collection.*

All of my cards are mint/near mint, pulled from North American Animal Crossing packs (Series 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5) and all went straight from pack to sleeve. I'm a serious collector; I mail my cards in penny sleeves and toploaders or card savers, carefully wrapped in a small box (if sending many cards) or mailer (if sending a few) with cardboard and bubble wrap to prevent bends/creases, and would prefer that any cards I receive are packaged with similar care. I *really* *don't* like receiving cards sent in a plain envelope or a greeting card with no protection.

Also, if we're going to trade, *please provide a tracking number* and I will do the same for you. I realize it might seem like overkill but I've had too many trades lost to the void on other sites with the only evidence it was sent being a "Gosh, I promise I mailed it! Guess it got lost in the mail!" (Please, don't be that person.)

If you'd like timestamped photos of any of my cards, I'll happily provide them, please feel free to ask. Hopefully we can make a deal happen.



Spoiler: What I Have for Trade



*-Sealed NA Booster Packs- (for larger/higher value trades)*
(x4) Sealed Series 1 packs
(x2) Sealed Sanrio Collaboration packs

*-Individual NA Cards-*

_*Series 1*_
026 Renee
031 Sheldon
043 Puck
051 Opal
054 Deena
058 Monique
071 Yuka
074 Cobb
081 Eunice
091 Muffy
097 Willow

_*Series 2*_
112 Don
120 Ozzie
134 Kidd
163 Ed
164 Bianca
178 Hugh

_*Series 3*_
227 Rodeo
230 Velma
236 Freckles
250 Ava
260 Tammi
293 Rolf
298 Derwin

_*Series 4*_
308 Leilani
312 Shrunk
337 Queenie
340 Tex
345 Naomi
352 Rory
354 Walt
357 Aurora
373 Pompom
381 Gloria
393 Frobert

_*Series 5*_
425 Sherb
427 Dom
429 Cyd x2
430 Judy
431 Raymond
432 Reneigh
434 Ione
437 Marlo
438 Petri
439 Cephalobot
440 Quinn x2
442 Zoe
444 Rio





Spoiler: What We're Looking For (NA Only Please)



*-Series 1-5 Animal Crossing Cards (Friend's Wishlist)-

Series 2*
150 Coco
173 Julian

*Series 4*
303 Katrina
305 Celeste
307 Gracie
323 Katt

*Series 5*
416 Saharah
417 Harvey
418 Gulliver

*-Welcome Amiibo ("RV" Cards)-*
WA01 Vivian
WA02 Hopkins
WA03 June
WA04 Piper
WA05 Paolo
WA08 Tybalt
WA09 Huck
WA10 Sylvana
WA11 Boris
WA14 Ketchup
WA15 Rex
WA17 Ursala
WA18 Jacob
WA19 Maddie
WA21 Boyd
WA22 Bitty
WA23 Maggie
WA24 Murphy
WA25 Plucky
WA26 Sandy
WA27 Claude
WA28 Raddle
WA29 Julia
WA30 Louie
WA31 Bea
WA32 Admiral
WA33 Ellie
WA34 Boots
WA37 Leopold
WA38 Spike
WA40 Tad
WA41 Norma
WA44 Snooty
WA45 Olive
WA46 Dobie
WA47 Buzz
WA48 Cleo
WA49 Ike
WA50 Tasha


----------



## Chungus (Dec 28, 2020)

I can trade you cards from Series 4 and Series 3!

I have:

#310 Timmy
Graham
Rosie
Tabby

I am looking for:

Kitt
Vesta
Peggy
Broffina
Will this work for you? Let me know!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## JamminJolteon (Dec 28, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 28, 2020)

Chungus said:


> I can trade you cards from Series 4 and Series 3!
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...



Hi there! I just snagged Rosie in a deal (along with Prince) from someone offsite and have edited my list. It looks like I do still need Timmy, Graham, and Tabby! And yes, any of those cards you're asking for would be fine!



JamminJolteon said:


> PM sent



Replied!


----------



## Chungus (Dec 28, 2020)

AliceOfSinnoh said:


> Hi there! I just snagged Rosie in a deal (along with Prince) from someone offsite and have edited my list. It looks like I do still need Timmy, Graham, and Tabby! And yes, any of those cards you're asking for would be fine!



I'm good with trading Timmy, Graham, and Tabby --> Vesta, Kitt, and Peggy.  Shoot me a PM and we can go from there!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 28, 2020)

Chungus said:


> I'm good with trading Timmy, Graham, and Tabby --> Vesta, Kitt, and Peggy.  Shoot me a PM and we can go from there!


Sounds good! PM sent!


----------



## harpyeye (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey! I have a fair few cards you want (hopefully I didn't misread anything).
I have:
SP's: Joan (007), Franklin (216), and Brewster (302)
Villagers: Cranston (392), Sally (371), Timbra (158), Peck (142), and Limberg (053)

I'd like:
SP's: Tom Nook (002), Timmy (008), and Digby (009)
Villagers: Jambette (028), Deena (54), Joey (266), Lily (218), and Pecan (180)


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 28, 2020)

harpyeye said:


> Hey! I have a fair few cards you want (hopefully I didn't misread anything).
> I have:
> SP's: Joan (007), Franklin (216), and Brewster (302)
> Villagers: Cranston (392), Sally (371), Timbra (158), Peck (142), and Limberg (053)
> ...



Hello! My *#002 Tom Nook* just went in another trade, but all of the rest of those are still available and I believe both of my lists should be up-to-date now. How would you like to proceed?


----------



## harpyeye (Dec 28, 2020)

AliceOfSinnoh said:


> Hello! My *#002 Tom Nook* just went in another trade, but all of the rest of those are still available and I believe both of my lists should be up-to-date now. How would you like to proceed?


Ah dang, no worries! I'll just take Brewster out of that trade then if that works for you


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 28, 2020)

harpyeye said:


> Ah dang, no worries! I'll just take Brewster out of that trade then if that works for you


Fine by me! I'll get you a timestamped photo, and if you could do the same that'd be appreciated! Care to move discussion to PMs to exchange addresses?


----------



## Dinraal (Dec 28, 2020)

PM sent.


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 29, 2020)

Dinraal said:


> PM sent.


Replied!


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 29, 2020)

Sent a PM!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 29, 2020)

Mika1560 said:


> Sent a PM!


Replied!


----------



## Chungus (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi again!  Would you like to trade Bangle for Anchovy?


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Jan 5, 2021)

Chungus said:


> Hi again!  Would you like to trade Bangle for Anchovy?


Ah! I can't believe I missed this one! Yes, I'd be fine with trading Bangle for Anchovy. Are there any other cards you might have that I need? I usually try to do at least 2-3 cards in a single trade, just because of shipping (with tracking) costs.


----------



## Chungus (Jan 5, 2021)

AliceOfSinnoh said:


> Ah! I can't believe I missed this one! Yes, I'd be fine with trading Bangle for Anchovy. Are there any other cards you might have that I need? I usually try to do at least 2-3 cards in a single trade, just because of shipping (with tracking) costs.



No worries! I actually found someone else to trade me Bangle.  I'm sorry about that!

But yes, I agree that trading in doubles, triples, etc. is more practical. How about this? 

Anchovy --> Willow
Groucho --> Gloria
If I think of any others, I'll let you know.


----------



## Chungus (Jan 5, 2021)

Sorry about that! Please ignore this post. The card I had offered in this post isn't available anymore 

Anchovy and Groucho are still available, though!


----------



## leohyrule (Jan 6, 2021)

I have Moe, Paula, and Portia for Lucky, Marcel, and Skye!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Jan 8, 2021)

Chungus said:


> Sorry about that! Please ignore this post. The card I had offered in this post isn't available anymore
> 
> Anchovy and Groucho are still available, though!


I’m interested if they’re still available!




leohyrule said:


> I have Moe, Paula, and Portia for Lucky, Marcel, and Skye!


If these are still available, feel free to PM me and we can exchange address info!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Jan 18, 2021)

Bumping! Closing in on those last few cards I need for series 1-4 now! If anyone can help me finish my set, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## NintendoMusicEvo (Jan 18, 2021)

Would you trade 082 Goose for 195 Hamphrey?


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Jan 18, 2021)

NintendoMusicEvo said:


> Would you trade 082 Goose for 195 Hamphrey?


Sure, I'd be good for that trade!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Jan 31, 2021)

Bumping! Still looking to finish off the last of S1-4! If anyone can help I'd appreciate it!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Feb 11, 2021)

Bumping!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Mar 31, 2021)

Back in action! If anyone has any of the RV cards I'm missing, please let me know.


----------



## Lazy Faye (Mar 31, 2021)

PM'd


----------



## hestu (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi! How many rv cards are you wanting for the sanrio pack?


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Apr 4, 2021)

hestu said:


> Hi! How many rv cards are you wanting for the sanrio pack?


Probably not the most helpful answer in the world but honestly, as many as I can get -- I'm missing a _ton_ of the RV cards. Quantity's my main concern right now. I actually picked up a second pack of the Sanrio collab cards today as well, so I now have two to trade.


----------



## Mmblu24242 (Apr 8, 2021)

Sent a DM!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Apr 26, 2021)

Bumping!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (May 11, 2021)

Bumping!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Nov 22, 2021)

Back in action after a long time! Anyone want to trade amiibo cards with me? Let's make a deal!


----------



## Pig-Pen (Nov 22, 2021)

your 045 Octavian, 170 Ruby, 195 Hamphrey,  for my Megan 426, Audie 428, and Azalea 446?


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Nov 22, 2021)

Pig-Pen said:


> your 045 Octavian, 170 Ruby, 195 Hamphrey,  for my Megan 426, Audie 428, and Azalea 446?


I'm absolutely down for that trade. I'll send you a PM and we can exchange address info - I have to head to the post office today anyway, so I could mail as early as this afternoon.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Nov 22, 2021)

AliceOfSinnoh said:


> I'm absolutely down for that trade. I'll send you a PM and we can exchange address info - I have to head to the post office today anyway, so I could mail as early as this afternoon.


Awesome! I'll be putting your cards in the mail tomorrow, looking forward to your PM.


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Nov 22, 2021)

Pig-Pen said:


> Awesome! I'll be putting your cards in the mail tomorrow, looking forward to your PM.


Sounds good, thank you again! I look forward to receiving them!


----------



## gr4nt (Nov 22, 2021)

Would you be willing to trade me your 299 Francine for my 436 Shino? I haven’t been able to get my hands on any of the previous series packs and I adore Francine so much.


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Nov 22, 2021)

gr4nt said:


> Would you be willing to trade me your 299 Francine for my 436 Shino? I haven’t been able to get my hands on any of the previous series packs and I adore Francine so much.


I would in fact be able to do that trade, yes. Do you want to PM me to exchange addresses?


----------



## gr4nt (Nov 22, 2021)

AliceOfSinnoh said:


> I would in fact be able to do that trade, yes. Do you want to PM me to exchange addresses?



Just PM’d you! Thank you so much!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Nov 22, 2021)

Bumping!


----------



## Cixelsyd (Nov 22, 2021)

I have 410 Label and 421 Niko. Interested in series 1 packs. How many do you feel is fair?


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Nov 22, 2021)

Cixelsyd said:


> I have 410 Label and 421 Niko. Interested in series 1 packs. How many do you feel is fair?


Honestly, I don't see myself doing multiple packs for a single card. Even a single pack for a single card would be a six-for-one trade (with an SP card on my own side). I could probably justify two packs in exchange for two cards given the popularity/demand for S5 SP cards, but any higher than that's too steep for me.


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Nov 23, 2021)

Bumping!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Nov 24, 2021)

Bumping! Anyone willing to trade #404 Orville? He's the last one I need to finish the Series 5 set!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Nov 25, 2021)

Bumping! Still hunting Orville and the rest of WA!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Nov 28, 2021)

Closing the thread for now. Thanks to everyone who helped!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 1, 2021)

Opening back up again to help a friend with his set as well as try for some more of the WA cards I'm missing! Any help's appreciated!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 2, 2021)

Bumping!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 3, 2021)

Bumping!


----------



## AliceOfSinnoh (Dec 7, 2021)

Bumping!


----------

